# Lowfat Stuffed Jalapenos



## hunter rose (Jan 27, 2018)

Lowfat stuffed Jalapenos... brought these to a game night this evening. They were jalapenos (all heat removed) stuffed with low fat cream cheese, low fat sour cream, "kosher" bacon bits (turkey?), low fat shredded cheese, fresh pineapple, my pig rub and my latest BBQ sauce brushed on top. Delish... I will try a full octane version to try the difference.


----------



## natej (Jan 27, 2018)

Oh man they look good! Point.. I'm going to try these


----------



## hunter rose (Jan 27, 2018)

These were good... Always soloing for ways to fix my BBQ thirst while helping my Keto plan and my wife's Weight Watchers plan. This one fits the bill.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2018)

Great recipe!
They look fantastic!
Al


----------

